
Is Amazon removing negative reviews? - wbsun
https://www.amazon.com/is-Amazon-removing-negative-reviews/forum/FxUR1GPOALTEHL/Tx1CUHJGFNLAR61/1?asin=0071459588
======
LordWinstanley
I've never had Amazon remove reviews I'd written that were negative about a
product. However I did have them remove a review that contained a very mildly
critical dig at Amazon themselves:

I'd ordered some electrical sleeving of a certain radius and got sent instead
sleeving of that diameter. I returned the item and got it sent out again –and
the exact same thing happened.

In my review of the product, I mentioned this as an aside and said "someone at
Amazon doesn't know the difference between radius and diameter". Hardly a
vitriolic outburst, but Amazon pulled the review.

In consequence, I spent a therapeutic hour or so deleting all the hundred+
reviews I'd previously left on Amazon [several of them highly ranked]. I don't
mind if they want to censor unfair/dishonest/libellous reviews, but if they
feel the need to censor even the mildest criticism of themselves, they can get
fucked. I'm not going to provide them with free copy for their site, any more.

------
DrScump
The value of their review system has taken a hit from the sleazy seller
practice of giving free and heavily-discounted products for (surprise!)
uniformly favorable reviews. I've seen products with over 100 reviews of which
more than half _admitted_ to getting the product "free or discounted".

